
NASA Released Over 10,000 Photos from the Apollo Moon Mission - CarolineW
https://m.thevintagenews.com/2015/10/05/so-nasa-got-sick-of-all-that-conspiracy-thing-and-released-over-10000-photos-from-the-apollo-moon-mission/
======
paddi91
The glorious fix during Apollo 13 mission,
[https://flic.kr/p/zci7am](https://flic.kr/p/zci7am)

~~~
nojvek
It's amazing this was decades ago. I really hope spaceX ends up landing man on
Mars.

------
srigi
I've made a gif animation from one of the sequences of the photos. Enjoy:
[https://giphy.com/gifs/moon-nasa-
appolo-l46Cji1Q4PNq3kRBC](https://giphy.com/gifs/moon-nasa-
appolo-l46Cji1Q4PNq3kRBC)

------
rgilpt2
Russia (or Soviet Union ) would never accepted the landing if they suspected
it was an hoax.

